# Goldens born in May 2014



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

*I noticed there wasn't a thread for Goldens born in May so thought I'd start one! :wave: (hope that's okay!)*

*Our lovely boy Teddy was born 7th May and we will be bringing him home on 14th July when he is 9 and half weeks old. WE CAN'T WAIT! *

*Looking forward to seeing all your puppy pics *


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

Our boy, Sven, was born May 1st and will be coming home a week from Saturday (June 28th) at a little past 8 weeks old. We are soooooo excited!

3 Weeks









5 Weeks


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay! Mine was born May 20th, we dont get him until July 15th. We get 2nd choice of one of these cuties!


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

Weeee! Mine was born on the second and is today 7 weeks and....2 days! Such a joy to be around! And sleep loads...until he decides to wake up and wee wee in the carpet!!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Any Pics Sammy??


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

Our golden was born May 7th. We bring him home July 5th. He'll be 7 weeks old tomorrow. We already love him so much! :


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

BlondiCJ1 said:


> Any Pics Sammy??




















Here we go! Could not upload any before apparently!!


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

All these posts are making me so excited about bringing Teddy home! I wish we could bring him home now but still got 2 and a half weeks to go!!! The breeder sent us a really great photo of him yesterday but I'm struggling to load it on this thread so I have added it to my album - have a look if you like 

It's nice to meet someone else from the UK too!


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

I know how exciting it can be! The week before we got Sammy went soooo slow! Have you got everything ready yet?

Where abouts in the UK are you?We are in London


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

Sammy the Puptriever said:


> I know how exciting it can be! The week before we got Sammy went soooo slow! Have you got everything ready yet?
> 
> Where abouts in the UK are you?We are in London


Yeah I think we have everything apart from the food!! We are cage training, and the cage has been up for 3 weeks already so the cat can get used to it! We have so many toys and treats for him already, I think he will be a spoilt little pup!

We live in Lincoln...so a few hours away from London! 

What food are you feeding you pup if you don't mind me asking? It's good to be able to ask someone else from the UK as the food seems so different in the USA! (different makes I mean!) We are planning on feeding our puppy Arden Grange Large Breed Puppy Chicken and Rice as this is what the breeders have him on. And it is only £30 on Amazon for 12Kgs as opposed to £40 from Pets at Home!!


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Introducing June Bug*

I am new to the forum although I have been reading through the posts for a couple of months! Here is our newest addition! She was born May 16th and We get to bring her home July 11th! We are counting down the days!! LOVE to see all the other May pups!! It will be fun to follow as our pups grow!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Love the name she is adorable. Congratulations can't wait for more pictures once you get her.


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

Meganjohnson83 said:


> I am new to the forum although I have been reading through the posts for a couple of months! Here is our newest addition! She was born May 16th and We get to bring her home July 11th! We are counting down the days!! LOVE to see all the other May pups!! It will be fun to follow as our pups grow!


Wow she is a beauty!


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

*May Puppy*

So excited to have come across this forum. We are getting our boy on July 12th (also born on 16th of May). We don't know what pup is ours yet- the breeder will match us with one at 7 weeks. We're thinking of calling him Toby, or maybe Lupin. Everyone's pups look so CUTE!


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Olive's new sister Annie will be coming home on July 6th. We're pretty excited.


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

Any pictures RobT??


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

teddyweb said:


> Yeah I think we have everything apart from the food!! We are cage training, and the cage has been up for 3 weeks already so the cat can get used to it! We have so many toys and treats for him already, I think he will be a spoilt little pup!
> 
> We live in Lincoln...so a few hours away from London!
> 
> What food are you feeding you pup if you don't mind me asking? It's good to be able to ask someone else from the UK as the food seems so different in the USA! (different makes I mean!) We are planning on feeding our puppy Arden Grange Large Breed Puppy Chicken and Rice as this is what the breeders have him on. And it is only £30 on Amazon for 12Kgs as opposed to £40 from Pets at Home!!




Very excited for you!

We haven't been to Lincoln yet, but will definitely be spending a lot more time travelling around the UK now!!

I am feeding the puppy Royal Canin maxi Junior (around 40 pounds for 15kgs) and goats milk (if he had his food at night time). Our breeder recommended a few other things (such as scrambled eggs and pieces of chicken - but we are trying to stick with the RC so he doesn't go bananas beggind for our food and forgets to eat his!)

Ocado seems good for puppy food! they have a 20 pounds voucher online for first timers! Check it out - you might be able to find it there 

Have you got some baby powder/oil/wet tissues yet? I found that Sammy has got really flaky the last few days and thats the only thing that keeps his skin hydrated!


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Sammy the Puptriever said:


> Any pictures RobT??


I'll have some to post over the weekend. We're doing a puppy visit to the breeder again on Saturday.


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am so jealous that everyone gets their pup before I do!!!! I have to wait until July 15th... it seems like an eternity! We went and met the litter on June 8th, SUCH A LONG WAIT! We wont know which pup is ours until we pic him.... there are 3 boys, we have second choice (the breeder is keeping 1st choice). One thing I am kind of disappointed in is that the breeder hasnt sent us any pics or anything. I'm dying to know what the pups look like. 

I look forward to going through this process with all of you! There are a lot of us getting the pup within a week or so of each other!! Anyone here in Florida??


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Freddie*

YAY!!! This is my first post and my first Golden. Freddie was born on 10th May and he is coming home two weeks today on the 11th July. To say that we are overexcited would be an understatement! :yipee:

13 more sleeps!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you all, the pups are so beautiful. 

I hope all of you share lots of pictures with us all and have fun with your new little ones.


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

josh1 said:


> YAY!!! This is my first post and my first Golden. Freddie was born on 10th May and he is coming home two weeks today on the 11th July. To say that we are overexcited would be an understatement! :yipee:
> 
> 13 more sleeps![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Meganjohnson83 said:


> josh1 said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!!! This is my first post and my first Golden. Freddie was born on 10th May and he is coming home two weeks today on the 11th July. To say that we are overexcited would be an understatement! :yipee:
> ...


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

*Crate Training*

Is anyone going to do crate training? I'm trying to decide whether to get a 36" or 42" crate. What size are all of you getting?


----------



## Kay61 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Ridley Nox*

Hello! This is my first post in this forum. My name is Kay and I just adopted my first Golden! She was born May 23rd and will be ready to come home with us around July 18th. We named her Ridley Nox, the first meaning red meadow and the second being a spell from Harry Potter. It's nice to "meet" you all and see your stunning pups!


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

We got Sven yesterday! He is such an amazing boy! He is doing really well with our kids. He is sweet as can be. 

As for the crate, we got a 36". His dad is big but his mom is small, so I'm thinking he will be right in the middle. Worst case, if the 36" ends up being to small, I'll just buy a bigger crate. The 42" just seems massive and takes up a ton of space, so I didn't want to start out with it.

Here is the update I sent to his breeder:

Sven is doing really well. We've been taking him out to potty VERY frequently, so no accidents so far, one close call though  Yay Sven! He seems to love the kids so far and they are doing really well at leaving him alone when he is sleeping. 

He has some new favorite toys: a stuffed pheasant, a stuffed frog, and a kong wubba. He has climbed into his pool a couple of times, too. He loves to sleep on the tile where is it nice and cool. He even took a ride with us to Chick-fil-a last night and all the people at the window where ooohing and aaahing over him. I don't think he loves the car yet though. 

He slept well last night. He went in his crate around 9:30 and Grace slept in a sleeping bag right next to him. He whined a little at first but she let him lick and sniff her fingers and he calmed right down. He woke up and needed to potty at 4:30 and then went back to sleep in his crate until I got up around 6:40. 

He's been playing and sleeping all morning. He hasn't eaten much but that seems to be improving as time goes by. I'm sure it is just part of the adjustment process, but I will ask the vet on Tuesday morning if he is still not eating well. I've attached a couple of my favorite pictures of him from yesterday.


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

Sven is such a cutie pie!! Sounds like he is getting on really well 

We bring Teddy home on 14th July - exactly two weeks today eeek! 

We will be crate training him and we decided on a 42" crate. It does look huge but we are thinking he will eventually grow into it. 

Are you guys putting beds in the crates or just newspaper or a towel? We have bought a specific waterproof bed for the crate but people have said it is best not to give them a bed at first?


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

teddyweb said:


> Sven is such a cutie pie!! Sounds like he is getting on really well
> 
> We bring Teddy home on 14th July - exactly two weeks today eeek!
> 
> ...



We have put a bed inside Sammy's crate since the beginning and he is doing really well. I would say it is good to have it there so he/she understands that that is the SLEEP space, nothing else, hence he will not do weewees in the crate but rather go to the designed space you have created for it. Also I would say if you dont put the bed in the crate he could associate being locked in the as a punishment. (which you dont want to happen!!)

I'd say go for it - crates are places where the dogs should feel safe, and by putting his bed there (Sammy also has a rolled blankie and a toy) makes the whole experience of being in a crate completely different!


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

Finally managed to load the photo the breeder sent us! This is Teddy at 7 weeks....We absolutely love this photo!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG love seeing all the photos! Ridley, Sven, and Teddy are SO CUTE! We got to go visit ours again yesterday, we still have 2 weeks until we pick ours up. We get 2nd choice of the 3 boys, so they let us play with all 3 and it was a blast. Here are a few pics... we wanted to take them all home right then!!


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

BlondiCJ1 said:


> We got to go visit ours again yesterday, we still have 2 weeks until we pick ours up. We get 2nd choice of the 3 boys, so they let us play with all 3 and it was a blast. Here are a few pics... we wanted to take them all home right then!!QUOTE]
> 
> They are so cute  We don't know what puppy we are getting yet either. We have five boys to choose from when we go to visit this next weekend. Have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

It's so fun to read of everyone's excitement! Our Bailey was born May 8, and we were able to bring her home on June 26 at 7 weeks. Those last 2 weeks were longer than the last month of my pregnancy, I swear! It has been a very busy number of days, not including a day and a half road trip just to get her home. (And I haven't even had a chance to get the camera out of the car since we got home!) Pictures to follow!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jessibob said:


> They are so cute  We don't know what puppy we are getting yet either. We have five boys to choose from when we go to visit this next weekend. Have you chosen a name yet?


I think we are going with the name Moose  We love a dog we know who is named Bear and we plan on them being best friends! 

We pick up 2 weeks from today! Going on a trip over 4th of july so hopefully that will help the time go by faster. Can't wait!!


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

Sanna Fase said:


> It's so fun to read of everyone's excitement! Our Bailey was born May 8, and we were able to bring her home on June 26 at 7 weeks. Those last 2 weeks were longer than the last month of my pregnancy, I swear! It has been a very busy number of days, not including a day and a half road trip just to get her home. (And I haven't even had a chance to get the camera out of the car since we got home!) Pictures to follow!


We're leaving Saturday to pick up Ollie in California and driving him back to Texas. Any tips you want to share on the drive? Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a photo from last weekend of our new pup, Annie. We'll be bringing her home on Sunday.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! And I thought we had a long drive.... amazing what we'll do for our "kids"! We had a crate/kennel - but most of the trip my husband drove and I kept Bailey in my lap. I admit, it was hard at times to keep her settled in my lap, but we did well. My biggest concern was Parvo - not being fully protected from vaccinations yet, I was worried she'd pick something up at either the rest stops or even the motel grassy area when we stopped overnight. And, rather than subjecting our neighboring motel folks to the first night of crying and whining in a crate, we let her sleep with us. (Easier on us, I guess, more than anything.) Since then the crate training has been going very well. I wish you luck and success on your trip! After only nearly a week of having Bailey in our lives, I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

RobT, where did you get your girl? She looks so much like ours! We picked Bailey up in Portland OR last Thursday. Just curious, since you're in Washington, to see if it's the same litter!


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Sanna Fase said:


> RobT, where did you get your girl? She looks so much like ours! We picked Bailey up in Portland OR last Thursday. Just curious, since you're in Washington, to see if it's the same litter!


Annie is from Soundview Farms on Bainbridge Island near Seattle. She's a full sister to our 16 month old, Olive


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's our Bailey! She was 8 weeks old on the 3rd. :wavey:


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sanna Fase said:


> Here's our Bailey! She was 8 weeks old on the 3rd. :wavey:




She is so precious!!! June will be home on Saturday! The breeder was so wonderful and shared this picture with us this weekend!! How cute is she??


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

June and Bailey are so gorgeous! Well they all are! Obviously a good looking month May! Megan- we're nearly there! Only four more sleeps! Everything set up - cats sleeping in Freddie's crate. Can't wait to share tips with you all when we finally get them home. Josie x


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

BlondiCJ1 said:


> I think we are going with the name Moose  We love a dog we know who is named Bear and we plan on them being best friends!


Moose and Bear- Cute!!


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys!
We went to visit the pups last weekend. The breeder let us choose between the two quietest boys (as this will be our first dog), it was almost impossible to choose- they were both so cute and are very similar pups. We ended up just kind of randomly choosing one. And we decided to call him Toby. I don't have any photos though as I accidentally left the camera's memory card in the computer- whoops. 

We also went out and bought all our puppy supplies and we ended up getting the 42" crate. 
I enrolled in a puppy preschool last week so now we are just waiting for saturday.

I think lots of us are getting our puppies this weekend- can't wait to see all the photos and hear how it's going. Soooo exciting!


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

Sanna Fase said:


> Wow! And I thought we had a long drive.... amazing what we'll do for our "kids"! We had a crate/kennel - but most of the trip my husband drove and I kept Bailey in my lap. I admit, it was hard at times to keep her settled in my lap, but we did well. My biggest concern was Parvo - not being fully protected from vaccinations yet, I was worried she'd pick something up at either the rest stops or even the motel grassy area when we stopped overnight. And, rather than subjecting our neighboring motel folks to the first night of crying and whining in a crate, we let her sleep with us. (Easier on us, I guess, more than anything.) Since then the crate training has been going very well. I wish you luck and success on your trip! After only nearly a week of having Bailey in our lives, I wouldn't have it any other way!


Picked up Ollie Saturday and got him home after our 20-hour drive. He did great! No problems at all. He was a trooper! Here is him and hubby at one of our stops.


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ollie is such a cutie.... Looks on the darker side like June  I can't wait to see pictures of Toby!!! I'm sure he's a cute boy! I spoke with my breeder today and we are actually getting her a couple days early!!! HAPPY DANCE!!! Picking her up on Thursday morning!! We are overly excited!!  I went and picked up a few things to complete my puppy supplies  now a couple more sleeps and she will be home! What puppy food are you all going with?? Not to worried about price just quality and I'm having a hard time picking!!! She is currently on whole earth farms, which I bought a small bag of. I'd like to switch her to something better but can't decide!! Anyone else want to share their puppy food thoughts?


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

We're giving him Orijen Large Puppy, which is what the breeder was feeding him. Kinda pricey but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

All these puppies are so cute! I can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## Kay61 (Jun 29, 2014)

I was able to visit Ridley today and found out I am able to pick her up early as well. Looks like she will be coming home with me Tuesday or Wednesday. I have a couple of things left on my puppy supply list, but I'm so ready to have her here!


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

Meganjohnson83 said:


> What puppy food are you all going with?? Not to worried about price just quality and I'm having a hard time picking!!! She is currently on whole earth farms, which I bought a small bag of. I'd like to switch her to something better but can't decide!! Anyone else want to share their puppy food thoughts?


Our breeder is feeding them Pro Plan Focus Puppy Large Breed- not sure if you have that over there.. She gave us a big 8kg bag of it. She also feeds them a little bit of a tin food- Champ Puppy, which I was kind of surprised at as it is just a supermarket tin food. But she's been breeding goldens for 40 years so I'm sure she knows what she's doing. I might ask the vet what they recommend when we take Toby in for his 9 week injection.

A lot of people seem to recommend Eukanuba. Maybe just ask your vet when you visit? You'll have to keep her on the breeder's food for about a week anyway so she doesn't get an upset tummy.


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

dogfoodadvisor.com is a good reference for dog food


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Have fun!!! She's so pretty!!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

BEST NEWS EVER!! Just got the email from the breeder that I can pick the pup up 2 days early!!!! Now only 4 more sleeps!!! Can't wait! And oh yeah, we haven't done ANY puppy shopping yet! I have a lot of shopping to do on Saturday! I can't wait to share the pics!


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

*June is home!*

A two hour drive to bring her home and she did perfectly! She's spunky and cute and we are all in love!! I was worried before I picked her up that she wasn't a June Bug but after meeting her I couldn't have picked a better name! Enjoying her soooo much! She Loves the crate and all her toys!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures as more pups make their way to forever homes! ❤


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

Meganjohnson83 said:


> A two hour drive to bring her home and she did perfectly! She's spunky and cute and we are all in love!! I was worried before I picked her up that she wasn't a June Bug but after meeting her I couldn't have picked a better name! Enjoying her soooo much! She Loves the crate and all her toys!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures as more pups make their way to forever homes! ❤



Love her so much!


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

Meganjohnson83 said:


> Love her so much!


A nice little nap


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

Meganjohnson83 said:


> A nice little nap


She is so pretty! And I love her name.


----------



## Kay61 (Jun 29, 2014)

I picked Ridley up today! Her first day was a blast. Can't wait to have many more days like today.


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

Kay61 said:


> I picked Ridley up today! Her first day was a blast. Can't wait to have many more days like today.


She is so sweet! Love her cute little collar! Hi Ridley! :wave:


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

We picked up our pup yesterday! Meet Moose! He couldn't be more perfect! Other than a few accidents in the house, he has been great. So smart, slept through the night. Can't wait for more adventures!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

His ride home!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Last one! Moose sleeping with his Moose


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

BlondiCJ1 said:


> Last one! Moose sleeping with his Moose


Oh my gosh! That is too adorable!


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

BlondiCJ1 said:


> Last one! Moose sleeping with his Moose



Welcome home Moose! So sweet


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

Ridley, June Bug, and Moose are just gorgeous!

We brought Toby home on saturday. He's been very good, especially towards the cats- not chasing them or barking at them too much.
He loves being out in the backyard- he got all muddy on his first day and so we had to give him a bath. 
You guys are lucky it is summer for you- it has rained here all weekend, making toilet training such a chore.

Can't wait to see even more photos of all the pups.
Here are a few of Toby on his first day:


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

Jessibob said:


> Ridley, June Bug, and Moose are just gorgeous!
> 
> We brought Toby home on saturday. He's been very good, especially towards the cats- not chasing them or barking at them too much.
> He loves being out in the backyard- he got all muddy on his first day and so we had to give him a bath.
> ...


Toby is adorable!


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice to meet you Toby!! So sweet!


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

Ollie has been home a week and a half and so far so good! He sleeps through the night, goes potty outside and uses his litterbox inside when we're gone several hours. He's 10 weeks old as of yesterday and has learned to sit, high-five, lay down and stay (when attempting to come into the kitchen). His vet check went fine last week and weighs a little over 13 lbs. Here is him mastering the "stay/sit" command.


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ollie is a cutie pie!!!! How did you teach him to do all those tricks so quickly? I'd LOVE my Moose to be able to do all of those by then, but it seems like he just has too much energy! He is only 8 1/2 weeks old now, so maybe there is hope. The problem is whenever I try to get him to sit or do anything for a treat, he simply cant control himself with excitement and jumps all around. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

Your Moose is cute as ever as well. I love that name! I think all of our puppies are in that "happy" hyper stage right now so it's challenging keeping their attention to teach them anything at this stage.  One thing that may help, if you're not doing it already is taking Moose for regular walks. We started walking Ollie 2 times a day on a leash just for a short distance to get that energy out. We'd walk and run if he was willing. 

As far as training goes, I think the key is getting the right treat and always have them with you at all times. Ollie loves the Nutro peanut butter crunchy treats and I break those in half or thirds. We started using them first each time he went #1 or #2 outside and we'd praise him and give him a piece of the treat. The first trick he learned was sit. My husband just pushed his backside down and said "sit" and after some repetition, he rewarded him after he got the concept and sat on command. Ollie even sits, and has been since 9 weeks old, when we put food in his bowl. 

The 2nd trick he learned was high five. I put a piece of treat between my thumb and point finger and let him smell it so he knew it was there. I then made him sit and let him smell the hidden treat between my fingers. While saying "high-five", he at first just tried to just bite at it and try to pry the treat from my hand, but after a few failed attempts, he pawed at it. He then got rewarded when he used the paw. After repeating a few times, he got the hang of it.

Last night he learned "let go". That is my favorite one. It has come in handy when he's biting my hand or tugging on clothing. I got a toy rope and let him tug on it, in my other hand I had his treat. Using the same concept, I let him get a whif of the treat while he was tugging and I told him to let go and sure enough, he let go and went for the treat! After a few repetitions, he had it down. I was so excited about that one  

I practice his tricks every day and only takes a few minutes. Good luck on the training! I have other dogs that aren't Goldens and Ollie is the quickest learner out of all of them.


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! We actually started working on sit and I think he has it down for the most part. But now I think whenever I have treats he just sits without me giving the command, so we are working on that now. I make sure he is standing before I give the command. So we are working!! I def want to start with high five soon so thanks for the tips... I had no clue how to do it! Off to train I go!!


----------



## Sammy the Puptriever (Jun 23, 2014)

He is adorable!!!! what a cutie little face! Enjoy - they grow up very quickly!!


----------



## BroadMeadow (Jul 14, 2014)

This is our boy Samson who was born on May 14th. He has been home a little over a week.


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

BroadMeadow said:


> This is our boy Samson who was born on May 14th. He has been home a little over a week.


What a cutie!


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a photo of Annie, our new puppy born May 10. Even for a Golden she's always in good spirits - our older dog (Olive, Annie's 16 month old full sister) was a happy puppy, but Annie thinks EVERYTHING is awesome. Especially her sister.

As you can see, the "this puppy won't be allowed on the couch" rule didn't last very long.

We picked Annie up on July 5th and it's amazing how much darker she has gotten just in the 3 weeks we've had her. She's also going through the different-parts-growing-every-week phase - this week she has ears the size of Dumbo and just since this photo was taken a couple of days ago, her legs have gotten longer. She's starting to get hints of feathers on her back legs and her ears; Olive's didn't start until after she was 3 months old. Annie's 14.7 pounds this week; she's got kind of a skinny butt, so we're hoping she keeps gaining weight to catch up to where she should be.


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2014)

I meant to post on this much earlier but as you all well know, once you get that puppy you tend to forget about a lot of other things haha.

Roscoe was born on May 6th, we took him home July 5th and our lives are forever changed. These are the only pics I had handy right now. Two from the ride home and one exhasuted pic after a good round of playing.
Wish I took a pic last night of him after his first day at puppy kindergarten. Was too tired to even eat haha


----------



## Christoph2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

Our boy, Christoph, was born May 17th and moved into home on 07/28. We are very excited with this new added smart sweet cute puppy!


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Clyde born 5/22/14, came home 8/8/14 - looking forward to seeing how big he gets! He's kind of a tank right now...


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Sleeping*

Hi guys

Freddie is now 13 weeks old and just enjoyed his first holiday at the beach in Abersoch. He enjoyed digging and eating sand - but he learnt that a sandy poo is not pleasant! He liked eating seaweed, meeting children and lots of dogs and he might have had a taste of his first Mr Whippy!!
Quick question, Freddie sleeps between 1030-about 5 and then shouts. I let him out for a wee and he goes straight back in his crate. He is then like an alarm clock and starts shouting from about 5.45. This is too early!!! Ideally I would like him to go till 6.30-7. Not got a problem with getting up for toilet, but just need that extra bit! Especially when after about 40 minutes he falls asleep again! I'm trying to leave him cry, this morning successfully waited through 2 bouts of crying but the last woofing/crying phase was a nightmare! Is this the only thing I can do - just keep waiting it out till it gets to an acceptable time? Any tips gratefully received. Josie x


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

josh1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Freddie is now 13 weeks old and just enjoyed his first holiday at the beach in Abersoch. He enjoyed digging and eating sand - but he learnt that a sandy poo is not pleasant! He liked eating seaweed, meeting children and lots of dogs and he might have had a taste of his first Mr Whippy!!
> Quick question, Freddie sleeps between 1030-about 5 and then shouts. I let him out for a wee and he goes straight back in his crate. He is then like an alarm clock and starts shouting from about 5.45. This is too early!!! Ideally I would like him to go till 6.30-7. Not got a problem with getting up for toilet, but just need that extra bit! Especially when after about 40 minutes he falls asleep again! I'm trying to leave him cry, this morning successfully waited through 2 bouts of crying but the last woofing/crying phase was a nightmare! Is this the only thing I can do - just keep waiting it out till it gets to an acceptable time? Any tips gratefully received. Josie x


Awww Freddie is so cute!! Our Teddy is 13 weeks too and can't go out until tomorrow as he only has his last lot of injections last week. We are so excited about taking him on his first walk tomorrow!!! We have the same morning problem with Teddy...We let him out at 5am and then crate him again until 6am...or we try to at least. He barks and howls and whines and when we haven't gone straight back down to him he has messed in his cage (number 2) even though he has just been out. So at the moment we are just getting up with him at 5am but i'm not sure how much longer we can do this as we are just so tired from these early starts!


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Sleep!*

Well that's exactly the same then - although Freddie will then do a number 2 as soon as we let him back out at 6. I'm absolutely shattered!! Got kids off on holidays and I'm a teacher so lots of planning to do. Hopefully someone will have a good tip for us!! I'm sure it won't last forever.....xx


----------



## ~Meg~ (May 22, 2014)

We have had good luck so far. We feed Sven around 5 and then no more food after 6. We pick up his water bowl at 7. If he seems thirsty later, I will give him an ice cube, but it is rare that he seems to need one. He goes out for the last time around 9 and is fine until 7 the next morning. We've done this since he came home at 8 weeks and have only had to take him out in the early morning once, and that was his first night with us.


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow Meg

That's amazing. I think i will try an earlier last feed and taking up his water, see if it makes any difference! I'll keep you posted! :wave:


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

*June Bug*

I just had to share her cuteness! She is fully potty trained and has surpassed my every expectation! She is soooo smart! We started her training last week! She did amazing. Sit... Down.... Shake....speak... She is working on release "ok" as per our trainer.... But honestly I'm in pure awe of her! How could you not be


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

josh1 said:


> Hi guys
> Quick question, Freddie sleeps between 1030-about 5 and then shouts. I let him out for a wee and he goes straight back in his crate. He is then like an alarm clock and starts shouting from about 5.45. This is too early!!! Ideally I would like him to go till 6.30-7. Not got a problem with getting up for toilet, but just need that extra bit! Especially when after about 40 minutes he falls asleep again! I'm trying to leave him cry, this morning successfully waited through 2 bouts of crying but the last woofing/crying phase was a nightmare! Is this the only thing I can do - just keep waiting it out till it gets to an acceptable time? Any tips gratefully received. Josie x


We had this problem with Toby during his first couple of weeks. Our puppy school teacher said to put a cover over the crate and whenever he barks to sneak up on it and bang loudly on it (we used a pot to bang on it). He should associate the banging on the crate with him being noisy and learn to be quiet in the crate. Toby now sleeps through the night and my fiancee gets him out at 6.30 when he gets up and then puts him back in there when he leaves for work so I can sleep in for a bit. 
Just make sure to have a cover over the crate so he doesn't know it's you doing it. And also, don't feed or water him too late the night before.

Hope that helps


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

teddyweb said:


> We have the same morning problem with Teddy...We let him out at 5am and then crate him again until 6am...or we try to at least. He barks and howls and whines and when we haven't gone straight back down to him he has messed in his cage (number 2) even though he has just been out. So at the moment we are just getting up with him at 5am but i'm not sure how much longer we can do this as we are just so tired from these early starts!


As for Teddy I would do the same as I mentioned above for Freddy. But also, to get him to stop messing in his crate I would try feeding him his meals in his crate (turn it into his kitchen, instead of his toilet). Make sure he really loves his crate, give him some nice cosy bedding that he will really love to sleep on even during the day- puppies should naturally not want to toilet where they sleep. How long do you give him to toilet when you take him out? I think it takes puppies 5-10mins to do a poo as they need to sniff around before they can go.
And the same for Freddy, don't feed our water him too late the night before.

Hope this helps 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

At last Freddie has slept till 7!!! :yipee: This is him having a quick snooze on my lap at 7.30 just before going out for a walk. We always did have his crate covered and have been really strict over the last week or so making sure after letting him out for a wee he was in his cage till 6.30. I'm not convinced it will be everyday but at least we know he can do it!!
How's Teddy doing?

Lots of love and hugs to all puppies! Josie x


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Moose at 3 Months*

Hello! Thought I'd check in! Before I got Moose, I wondered why more people did post cute pics of their pups, and now I know why! Because they keep you too busy! Moose is such a delight, cute as can be and a sweetheart. He is potty trained, can sit, stay, shake, spin, lay down and his favorite is "touch". With that said, we also joke that he is already getting into his "teenager stage". He is great 80% of the time, but there is that 20% when he is crazy hyper puppy that has to bite everything in sight. If only we could nip this biting in the butt, literally. It is painful and it will only get worse. We are trying and our trainer has given us all the tips, it is just hard and we have to be patient.

Anyway, here are some pics of him at 3 months. They grow up TOO FAST!! I'd love to see some updates from you all as well!


----------



## Pohuehue (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all, some gorgeous pups you've got there. My new fur buddy Laska was born on 30 May, she's seems huge, I can't believe how fast they grow up. I'd be interested in comparing her weight to your similar aged pups, she was 29 pounds at her 12 week check and 42cm high at the shoulder.

Laska is awesome off the lead at home apart from her habit of eating sheep poo by the kilo and lying down in any mud she can find. But she is truly rubbish on the lead and keeps sitting down and refusing to walk. Makes for some entertaining standoffs in town.


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

*Teddy's not eating properly*

Hi everyone! 

Hope you are all well and enjoying your pups 

Have any of you come across eating / teething problems yet? Teddy is really turning his nose up at his food at the moment and we think it is to do with his teeth. He is 4.5 months now and his baby teeth have been coming out for about 2 weeks. His front teeth are all adult now and still growing, but some of his back teeth have only just dropped out and his gums are quite gappy, poor thing! We've been soaking his kibble (he eats Arden Grange LB complete) in warm water to make it softer but its not making much difference. We've tried adding a good quality wet food to his kibble but he's not really interested in that either. He is not eating any breakfast - he literally ran away from his bowl this morning :-( he will then wolf down his lunch and eat a cup and a half (what he'd normally have for breakfast) and then he will hardly touch his dinner. We're worried that he's not getting the nutrition he needs at this young age. I went to Pets at Home last night and they gave us some teething gel so i'm try that and they said we should stop giving him lunch - but I am reluctant to stop that if it is the only meal he is eating. 

Anyone else having issues like this? Or have any suggestions?

thanks xxx


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Are things better with Teddy? We started moistening Bailey's food too, and it seemed to help. She's never been a ravenous eater anyway, but at least she was eating. Her teeth seemed to bother her more when playing - we'd do our usual play with toys, and she'd up and stop to spit out a molar! All we have left at this point is the upper canines to come out - other than that I think she's done! Thank goodness!

Loving this time of her development - fortunately I'm retired and can spend a lot of time with her. We have definitely gotten used to our routines - reminding me of how much a puppy depends on routine! I look at her now and can't believe how much she's changed and grown. Already miss that little puppy I could hold in one hand!

Hope you are all enjoying your May puppies! We need to get some more talk going!


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't posted since Ollie was 12 weeks old. I've been trolling the boards though! He's almost 40 pounds and still eats very fast even though he's had a slow feed bowl for a few months now. It helps some. He's very active and loves getting his leash to go to the park for walks and fetch any stick he can find. He's turned a lot darker than we expected but we are loving the color so much. All his puppy teeth have fallen out--thank goodness! I hope to see more updates from our other May puppies.


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

For some reason I can only upload one picture each post.


----------



## jmcgarcia (Apr 11, 2014)

And last one.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a photo of Annie from this morning. I just weighed her yesterday & at 5 1/2 months she weighs 42 pounds. She's very sweet & loves walks and playing with her 18 month old sister Olive. Olive loves to swim in Puget Sound and so far Annie is being a little prissy about swimming and won't even get her feet wet. I'm sure she'll come around as she gets older.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Bailey is at 39 pounds now, nearly 6 months old.... she is soooo sweet! She still has her upper canines to lose (they're ready to fall out any minute!). Her feathers are coming in so nicely - a gorgeous sight! We also seem to have hit a couple of milestones in behavior - she is calming down a bit, fewer jumps onto the couches, a little less countertop surfing (well maybe....). I look at her now and wonder where my little tiny puppy went! (And, I need to take some more pictures to share!) Hope you are all enjoying your May puppies!


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

How are all the May puppies doing?


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

*8 Months later...*

I haven't posted on here for a while... hoping to start a new round of photos . All the puppies must be so big and grown up by now- Toby certainly is!
Can't wait to see them 

Here's some recent pics of Toby


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

We're at almost 10 months! We still have days when I call her "devil dog", but mostly she is just the sweetest thing ever. I take her with me everywhere (I'm retired luckily, so home most of the time). Training is going pretty well, so long as we're outside and she knows we're "working". Not doing well with "stay" in the house! I tried taking some pictures of her yesterday, putting her in a sit/stay, and as soon as I bent down to take what looked like a good picture, she came and put her nose into my lens! And on another note, we may be getting another from the same breeder, so long as the breeding "took"! Same parents..... ready about mid-June. We think we're both crazy, but at the same time getting excited!


----------



## BroadMeadow (Jul 14, 2014)

This is what Samson is looking like these days. He is a very good dog and we couldn't be happier


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

Sanna Fase said:


> We're at almost 10 months! We still have days when I call her "devil dog", but mostly she is just the sweetest thing ever. I take her with me everywhere (I'm retired luckily, so home most of the time). Training is going pretty well, so long as we're outside and she knows we're "working". Not doing well with "stay" in the house! I tried taking some pictures of her yesterday, putting her in a sit/stay, and as soon as I bent down to take what looked like a good picture, she came and put her nose into my lens! And on another note, we may be getting another from the same breeder, so long as the breeding "took"! Same parents..... ready about mid-June. We think we're both crazy, but at the same time getting excited!


Wow, that's exciting about getting another! We are quite keen to get a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel but at this stage Toby is too boisterous for a small dog.


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

BroadMeadow said:


> This is what Samson is looking like these days. He is a very good dog and we couldn't be happier


Love his colour! He looks like he will be a tall boy


----------



## Jessibob (Jun 26, 2014)

I took Toby into the vet the other night and he weighs 30kg and still got a bit more growing to do too.
The months have gone by so fast! We are currently doing a dog training course with him and it's going really well. He is a good boy most of the time. Except at the park if he spots another dog he will go racing over to meet it and not listen to us. He just loves other dogs so much.
He recently learnt to swim- he would always go in the water but not swim.
He loves to fetch sticks in the sea or river.
At xmas time we went to a golden retriever xmas party and there were about 30 other golden retrievers there. Toby loved playing with them and it was nice to meet some of the breeders from our area. They had a ribbon parade on the day and so we entered Toby and he came 3rd in the puppy class.

Here's Toby with his ribbon:


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a photo of Annie (on the left) and her big sister Olive (on the right). Annie's up to about 55 pounds now. It's interesting that Annie is lagging behind Olive in size & weight at the same age. Olive just turned 2, but at the age Annie is now, Olive weight around 65 pounds and was about 2" taller. Same parents, different litters. Annie's going to end up being quite a bit lighter in color as well. Olive has darkened up to be about the same color as both of her parents, but Annie has only just started darkening. Their personalities are very different as well - e.g., Olive is ready for playtime in the yard within a couple of minutes of getting up, no matter how dark it is outside. Annie likes to sleep in, hang around on the couch for a bit, then go out an play after the sun's been out for a while.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Our Bailey turns 1 on this coming Friday!! It's hard to believe we've survived the year and actually how quickly it has flown. She weighs in at a small 55 lbs, but she was the "tiniest" of the litter (as opposed to "runt"). We're still dealing with some puppy issues, but at this point the worst is still jumping on the kitchen counter to see what she might find - even though I leave NOTHING there for her to find. Training on other issues has gone well, though we don't have a perfect off-leash recall down - but hey, I don't expect her to be perfect!!! Love her to death! Gotta get some pictures up - they're all on my phone, it seems. Maybe soon! Enjoy your May 2014 "puppies"!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Today is Moose's 1st Birthday! Wow how time flies! He weighs about 73lbs and is a bundle of energy! He has brought us so much joy, and headache, but mostly joy and love! As much as I wish he would stay small forever, he has grown to be a beautiful, majestic golden. Our only issues w/ him right now is he has gotten a little possessive with sticks w/ other dogs... working with the trainer now and hopefully it is something he will grow out of. Otherwise, he is such a doll! LOVE HIM! I'd love to hear more updates from all our other May Pups!


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Moose is beautiful!! Our Bailey girl turned one on May 8 - and we see the changes, though yes, still there are issues! I'll give it another year..... and on June 10 we are picking up a new little girl! Crazy or in love? A bit of both - I can hardly wait!


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Our new little girl "Tule" at 8 weeks, and Bailey at 13 months!


----------

